# A Special Thanks to All



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

_I asked Edie to send the picture of the painting because my membership only allows a very small sized photo._

_I want to express my gratitude to the many members who responded so quickly in sending pictures of their sweet Maltese babies to help with this project. Without your help, I couldn’t have such adorable models to create this painting, Puppy Breath, for the AMAR Auction which is so important to me. This painting is made up of five of your submissions, no other outside images were used so you see, you had a huge part in the design of this painting for a very worthy cause._

_This painting was a real challenge. Why did I decide to paint 5 dogs? Took over 2 weeks to create this. Every time I thought it was finished, I’d see another ‘hair’ I didn’t like; back to the studio! I hope it will be successful in bring a good amount to AMAR to help the precious Maltese dogs in need of medical attention._

_Many thanks to all, I actually received over 60 photos; I couldn’t have done it without your help._

_L'Claire - Canine Art Designs
The Malt Shoppe: PictureTrail - Gallery 
~Creative minds are rarely tidy~
maltshoppe on Etsy
_


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Your artwork is FANTASTIC and amazing! My daughter loves looking at your paintings. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

You are incredibly talented!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Absolutely wonderful Claire !!!!! It can't get much sweeter than that


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The painting is breath taking Claire! "Puppy" Breath taking!! Can't wait to bid on it at Nationals!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It's Perfect!!! ...at times like this...I wish I were rich!!! :innocent:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I saw your painting on Face Book. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

it's beautiful


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I love you, Claire. That's all I have to say. You are the Malt's pajamas, and I love you.:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome Picture Claire!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I love you, Claire. That's all I have to say. You are the Malt's pajamas, and I love you.:wub::wub::wub::wub:


 Sylvie, you cracked me up with this - I LOVED it! 

I thank each and every one of you for your very nice comments on my painting. This is my pay - more valuable than monetary gain. I love providing these paintings to such a worthwhile cause for these incredible little dogs; it makes me feel good.

If anyone who is on Facebook can send a screen shot of comments on the painting, I would dearly love to see them. I am not a Facebook member.

Thank you, thank you....and especially thanks for the puppy pictures to make this painting a reality. Lets hope it brings a nice reward for AMAR.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I just viewed some of the comments, 60ish likes (which would be LOVE if it was a choice), and many "I LOVE it" and I especially liked "I want bad" and "I want it". 
I 'm sorry I'm not sure how to do the screen shot but I'm sure someone does.


----------

